# Chip's hunting camp 2014



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Got this tent last year for a Christmas bonus and am now utilizing it to its fullest extent. It is the Cabelas Big Horn III. I used it for a week this summer but didn't add any of the accessories. It makes for a great hunting camp, to bad none of my friends are die hard enough to join me. As I sit out this rain, part of me understands why.























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks like it could get warm in there. Nice set up.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Awesome. Do you have heat of any description in the tent?


----------



## shanny161984 (Jul 29, 2014)

Can you gibe me a review on that if you have the woodstove, after your camp. Currently looking for a wall tent, and kinda looking at that.


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

I bought a woodstove from the internet. It was a home made deal from a guy out west. Has been very warm in here. Started snowing a bit today and I have no problem staying warm, even in the vestibule. 

Shanny, I will write up a review in here after I am done. So far, my experience has been spectacular though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

What county are you camping in ? Seeing many deer ? 
I think next year if you plan that trip for the bow opener, you will get some guys to join you.

L & O


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am in Northern Midland county. It would be nice to have company. Unfortunately, I travel for work and got laid off at the beginning of November. This was the earliest I could get out. I have seen more bucks this year than any year past. Just haven't had b one stop long enough to arrow. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

how was setting up that tent alone?

I looked long & hard at that tent and the alaknak tent, finally went with canvas however. 

I wish that they offered that without a floor, it would be more attractive to my situation. I even called cabelas customer service and spoke with them about that being an option - they didnt recommend it, concerned about it fraying on the cut surfaces.

any condensation with the wood stove in there?

good luck hunting !


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with condensation. It is really well vented, almost to well. It can get a bit drafty in here when the stove is turned down. 

This was only the second time setting the tent up. I did manage to set it in about an hour, vestibule too, vs the two plus hours it took me the first time. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TristanEvers (Oct 28, 2014)

It looks very nice. it seems to be a good tent setup for camping.


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks. Very nice setup. Just need to make sure I fill the stove in the night. At 3 degrees this morning, the fire didn't want to last...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

